# More Finnish blood



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 6, 2011)

Yello all,

Started it all around 12 years ago with a crappy PC and a piece of DOS based tracker software. Now after all those years and some of that pure innocence later am I any better? Guess it depends how you look at it and what you like, but I just think of it as a journey on a road of constant growth and change. So I'm definitely different than what I was 12 years ago and I think the sound is more cinematic than electronica nowadays. I still do however like to think I'm actually somehow managing to merge those two worlds together in my own personal way. Can't do it with every project but whenever I can.

Have a listen to my work at http://www.jarkkohietanen.com if you are bored right now and looking for something to do.

I don't know how I've managed to avoid this community for so many years now, but glad to try to hop onboard still. So greets to you all!


----------



## PasiP (Aug 6, 2011)

Tervetuloa!


----------



## devastat (Aug 6, 2011)

Tere tulemast!


----------



## lee (Aug 6, 2011)

Välkommen!

You´ll soon find out this is really THE community to participate in. o-[][]-o 

/Johnny


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

